# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Android vs ios- which is better and how?  Honest opinions appreciated.

## Christopher Moriarty

Guys, my cousin is confused between android and ios. He wants to do shortfilms and all such movie stuff. Will android/windows suffice? Or apple is a better option. How??

----------


## Naradhan

> Guys, my cousin is confused between android and ios. He wants to do shortfilms and all such movie stuff. Will android/windows suffice? Or apple is a better option. How??


Is money a criteria..??

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Guys, my cousin is confused between android and ios. He wants to do shortfilms and all such movie stuff. Will android/windows suffice? Or apple is a better option. How??


If budget is not an issue.. Then apple for sure.. Better optimised aanu compared to android.. Especially for video recording and editing purposes.. ios Thanne better..

----------


## Saathan

> Guys, my cousin is confused between android and ios. He wants to do shortfilms and all such movie stuff. Will android/windows suffice? Or apple is a better option. How??


iphone thanne   :Good:  
Professional team okke iphone il anu edukkane... Vere phone use cheyana kandittilla... 

https://youtu.be/sO5a-_K-bFU

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> Is money a criteria..??


1 lakh vare pokam

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> If budget is not an issue.. Then apple for sure.. Better optimised aanu compared to android.. Especially for video recording and editing purposes.. ios Thanne better..


androidil edukkuna  videos nammulk iosil edit cheyyan pattumo...athupole scribble polathe handwriting recognition androidil undo. Mattoru doubt, ente oru suhurthu iOsil  appsinu ellam monthly/yearly payment undennanu. Android-iOs differences kuranju varikayanennum paranjirinnu..

----------


## Saathan

> androidil edukkuna  videos nammulk iosil edit cheyyan pattumo...athupole scribble polathe handwriting recognition androidil undo. Mattoru doubt, ente oru suhurthu iOsil  appsinu ellam monthly/yearly payment undennanu. Android-iOs differences kuranju varikayanennum paranjirinnu..


Edit cheyan okke pattum... pinne phone il okke edit cheyano  :Unsure:

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> *androidil edukkuna  videos nammulk iosil edit cheyyan pattumo...athupole scribble polathe handwriting recognition androidil undo.* Mattoru doubt, ente oru suhurthu iOsil  appsinu ellam monthly/yearly payment undennanu. Android-iOs differences kuranju varikayanennum paranjirinnu..


athokke pattum..ella appsinum illa...chila apps paid aayirikum ath ippo androidlum angane thanne..commonaayitu use cheyyuna apps okke free thanneya in ios...video recordingil aplle phones nte aduthu polum oru android phoneum varilla..athupole thanne performanceum..bug free experiemce aayrikum ios..kaaranam ellam vaalre nalla reethiyil optimised aanu...android nd ios 2um different ecosystem aanu..not comparable..ultimately it boils down to one's own preference.. in realityl ios>android..

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> athokke pattum..ella appsinum illa...chila apps paid aayirikum ath ippo androidlum angane thanne..commonaayitu use cheyyuna apps okke free thanneya in ios...video recordingil aplle phones nte aduthu polum oru android phoneum varilla..athupole thanne performanceum..bug free experiemce aayrikum ios..kaaranam ellam vaalre nalla reethiyil optimised aanu...android nd ios 2um different ecosystem aanu..not comparable..ultimately it boils down to one's own preference.. in realityl ios>android..



Heard even word is paid in iOs.

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> Edit cheyan okke pattum... pinne phone il okke edit cheyano


Iphoneil thanne cheyyamello..foreign films okke angane kure undenn thonnunu...C U soon athu pole alle. ?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> Iphoneil thanne cheyyamello..foreign films okke angane kure undenn thonnunu...C U soon athu pole alle. ?


Nalla editing Apps okke paid ayirikkum, especially on iOS.

----------


## BangaloreaN

> athokke pattum..ella appsinum illa...chila apps paid aayirikum ath ippo androidlum angane thanne..commonaayitu use cheyyuna apps okke free thanneya in ios...video recordingil aplle phones nte aduthu polum oru android phoneum varilla..athupole thanne performanceum..bug free experiemce aayrikum ios..kaaranam ellam vaalre nalla reethiyil optimised aanu...android nd ios 2um different ecosystem aanu..not comparable..ultimately it boils down to one's own preference.. in realityl ios>android..


Video record cheyyumpol iPhone screen size chilar oru limitation aayi paranjittundu --> 5" vs 6.5"

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> Nalla editing Apps okke paid ayirikkum, especially on iOS.


U mean luma fusion?

----------


## BangaloreaN

> U mean luma fusion?


App-inte name onnum ariyilla.  :Dntknw:

----------


## Saathan

> Iphoneil thanne cheyyamello..foreign films okke angane kure undenn thonnunu...C U soon athu pole alle. ?


Movie okke phone il edit cheyunnu enikku thonnanilla... PC il edit cheyana polle pattillallo... CUsoon shoot alle editing allallo... 

Ee friend nte kaiyil PC/Lap inda ?

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> Movie okke phone il edit cheyunnu enikku thonnanilla... PC il edit cheyana polle pattillallo... CUsoon shoot alle editing allallo... 
> 
> Ee friend nte kaiyil PC/Lap inda ?


Frnd alla...ente cousin aanu. HP Spectre aanu ippo avan use cheyyuna lap.

----------


## Saathan

> Frnd alla...ente cousin aanu. HP Spectre aanu ippo avan use cheyyuna lap.


Pinne enthinanu phone il ithra bhudhimutti cheyane... lap il cheyanathalle more easy...

----------


## Christopher Moriarty

> Pinne enthinanu phone il ithra bhudhimutti cheyane... lap il cheyanathalle more easy...


i dont know...enikathine patti onnum valya pidiyilla..pulli shortfilm pidikkanam ennoke paranjanu irikkunath..netil chila english films poornamayum iphoneil cheythath okke avan vayichirinuven paranju. njan ios ithuvare use cheythitilla.atha chodiche

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Heard even word is paid in iOs.


depends on the app provider too..full version okke paid aanu athippo android or ios aayalum..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> i dont know...enikathine patti onnum valya pidiyilla..pulli shortfilm pidikkanam ennoke paranjanu irikkunath..netil chila english films poornamayum iphoneil cheythath okke avan vayichirinuven paranju. njan ios ithuvare use cheythitilla.atha chodiche


shoot cheyyan vendi mathram iphone use cheythal mathi..editing okke oru nalla lap undenkil dharalam..macbook okke aanel valare nallath..

----------


## Akhil krishnan

> Video record cheyyumpol iPhone screen size chilar oru limitation aayi paranjittundu --> 5" vs 6.5"


depends on the model too...puthiya iphonesil ee pblm undavilla...

----------

